# Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Here's hoping everyone has a belly filling Thanksgiving. If you're traveling to family be safe.

We deep fry our turkey and I'll post pictures tomorrow of our "******* setup".....


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks 220!

You also!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving 220swift and everyone else here on Predator Talk! Gobble Gobble...


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mmmmmmmm.......BURP. Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Mike !

Happy Thanksgiving to all. Even in these times we all have something to be thankful for compared to many others here and around the world. I for one feel very fortunate for many things in my life.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Mike and I also wish a Happy Thanksgiving to everyone !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Holy crap it just got better.....I just called my partner and we closed the shops until Monday. I'VE GOT FOUR DAYS OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Look out muley's and yotes (I hope)!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

EXCELLENT !........LOL I bet he pinched himself !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Way to go Mike !! Have fun !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

We had our thanksgiving 6 weeks ago, maybe head across the border and have another HA !! Everyone enjoy your special day tomorrow.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did you have turkey ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wishing a very Happy Thanksgiving to you all. Good luck on a safe hunt too ! Heading out to my blind in a few.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Did you have turkey ?


 Yes.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Hassell, how does that work up there a?


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes, Happy Thanksgiving to everyone and be safe in your travels and on your hunts!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey gang Happy Thanksgiving to all of you!
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all. Be safe and have a good time.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

I just shot my first Turkey yesterday....you should have seen everybody jump in the turkey isle of the grocery store!!!! HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving. I should have shot a turkey, but at least I'll be having a little backstrap. Safe travels to everyone.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Have to work and you know what that means OT.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

When I was young we went to a family get to gather and that was when I got to hunt birds and play in the hay loft. I still remember those days even though the house and all of the other buildings have been removed and turned into farmed fields.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Hears hoping everyone's as full as I am. What a great meal we had today, with family made it even better. As promised, pictures of the turkey frying....






​The fryer​





​Turkey in the fryer​





​325 degrees for 3.5 minutes per pound​





​Checking the internal temperture of the bird. I want 180 degrees in the center of the breast.​





​Yup, that's a 5 ton electric chain hoist.​





​Finished product, 15 pounds of deep fried turkey.​


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

MY O MY, I had half of that turkey eaten before I got to the last picture HA !!

Did you pre-soak it in salted ice water before cooking it?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

azpredator said:


> Hassell, how does that work up there a?


 What do you mean -- the eating part or having thanksgiving!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Man 220, my belly's full but after seeing your pics I think I might could go at it again!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

hassell said:


> What do you mean -- the eating part or having thanksgiving!!


 Thanksgiving! A little info on how the Vikings landed on Quebec roche?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

hassell said:


> MY O MY, I had half of that turkey eaten before I got to the last picture HA !!
> 
> Did you pre-soak it in salted ice water before cooking it?


No, just a good washing and then a rub with some homemade cajun spices.......this was our 21st year of deep frying turkey.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a beautiful bird Mike.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We brined our turkey for 22 hrs, it said to brine it i hr. for every pound of turkey. I was a mix of different things a boy was moist.


----------

